# florida people



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

where do yall ride at and how often you get out riding


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

we used to go to florida about once a month and ride a place called *Argile* it was about 6500 acres of swamps and trails but I think they shut it down


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah you must went to north florida im more in the south central part and we have some places to ride here but just seeing where everyone else is riding


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Is there alot of places in south florida??


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah i kno a few places to ride wth my buddies and their property plus alot of mudholes that are open like 2 weeks outta the month


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

Holowpaw is the place to ride! 10,000 acres gated you have to own property to get in.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yea i know a few ppl that ride there


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

A guy on our Bog Team lives in St.Augustine.


----------



## rebelbowtie (Apr 6, 2009)

holopaw, river ranch, 3A, okeechobee prairie, 'the hump'


----------

